# This is the Way a White Camera Should be Done



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 26, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/this-is-the-way-a-white-camera-should-be-done/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/this-is-the-way-a-white-camera-should-be-done/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Canon P Imperial Edition

</strong>Canon Rumors reader Bernard sent me a few photos of his custom Canon P rangefinder. He had it redone in Tokyo with the help of <a href="http://www.japancamerahunter.com/" target="_blank">The Japan Camera Hunter</a>.</p>
<p>The camera is fully customized with a new paint job and striking red grip. I personally think this is a nicer rangefinder than the one that <a href="http://www.macrumors.com/2013/11/24/one-of-a-kind-products-designed-by-jony-ive-and-designer-marc-newson-sold-off-at-red-auction/" target="_blank">just went for $1.8mil</a> :)</p>
<p>What do you think of Bernard’s P?</p>
<div id="attachment_14824" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/canonP1.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-14824" alt="Canon P Custom | Click for Larger" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/canonP1-575x383.jpg" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon P Custom | Click for Larger</p></div>
<div id="attachment_14825" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/canonP2.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-14825" alt="Canon P Custom | Click for Larger" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/canonP2-575x383.jpg" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon P Custom | Click for Larger</p></div>
<div id="attachment_14826" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/DSF5125.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-14826" alt="Canon P Custom | Click for Larger" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/DSF5125-575x383.jpg" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon P Custom | Click for Larger</p></div>
<p>What if this was a digital P?</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## 7enderbender (Nov 26, 2013)

Very nice!

And yes, I would totally want a digital version of it. Make it full-frame, give me a 28, a fast 50 and 90mm lens and I'm done. No AF, no gizmos - basically a more affordable Canon version of the Leica M. Just like in the old days.


----------



## infared (Nov 26, 2013)

In your post, if you are referring to the EVER-SO-UGLY-AND-PRETENTIOUS 1932 gold-plated Leica that was auctioned off in Hong Kong a couple of days ago...it only sold for about $620,000, (estimates for the auction, were at about $1.2million, I believe), ick...I don't get it...I guess it is valuable, but not an object that I would enjoy looking at.
I like white cameras, love them (don't own one at the moment, but I have had two white MFT cameras in the past).
Although the red is a little much..the black kind of counters that, so I think that this is a really smart looking camera.
The renovator in Tokyo did a kickass job on the overhaul....Hey...it is something different!!!!!


----------



## Vivid Color (Nov 26, 2013)

It's absolutely fabulous! I love it! Canon should do this as a optional color for the EOS-M II. It would fly off the shelf. And, I'd buy one too.


----------



## bchernicoff (Nov 26, 2013)

Canon, if you are reading...Stick the 70D sensor in a body like this and make some EF-M mount lenses with aperture rings!


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 26, 2013)

Generally I don't care for retro designs, but I do like this one a lot, aesthetically. I don't know that I'd want to shoot with it, though. Canon, if you're listening, DON'T stick a 70D sensor in this and sell it. Instead, make us a modern MILC body with a more-advanced dual-pixel sensor.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 26, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> Canon, if you are reading...Stick the 70D sensor in a body like this and make some EF-M mount lenses with aperture rings!



+1 or better yet, put a fixed lens 16-75 zoom on that baby and call it good.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 26, 2013)

infared said:


> In your post, if you are referring to the EVER-SO-UGLY-AND-PRETENTIOUS 1932 gold-plated Leica that was auctioned off in Hong Kong...it only sold for about $620,000, (estimates for the auction, were at about $1.2million, I believe), ick...I don't get it...I guess it is valuable, but not an object that I would enjoy looking at.
> I like white cameras, love them (don't own one at the moment, but I have had two white MFT cameras in the past).
> Although the red is a little much..the black kind of counters that, so I think that this is a really smart looking camera.
> The renovator in Tokyo did a kickass job on the overhaul....Hey...it is something different!!!!!



No they are referring to this one http://topnews.us/content/259066-leica-m-camera-co-designed-apples-jony-ive-fetches-1805000-sotheby-s-auction


----------



## infared (Nov 26, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > In your post, if you are referring to the EVER-SO-UGLY-AND-PRETENTIOUS 1932 gold-plated Leica that was auctioned off in Hong Kong...it only sold for about $620,000, (estimates for the auction, were at about $1.2million, I believe), ick...I don't get it...I guess it is valuable, but not an object that I would enjoy looking at.
> ...


Oh...for a GOOD cause as well! My mistake...I LOVE this Leica...more than this Canon P. Plus, the Leica is up-to-date.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 26, 2013)

For retro style, combination of Silver/Black works for me.


----------



## Zv (Nov 26, 2013)

I like it! This would make a very neat little FF mirrorless digital camera if it were at all possible! Not into the whole retro thing but it would be lot nicer looking than the Nikon df I bet. 

I was thinking it's a bit too red but if it had a small touchscreen LCD at the back it would be damn near perfect looking!


----------



## mustafa (Nov 26, 2013)

Not too sure about the "Imperial Edition" moniker. But it looks great.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 26, 2013)

"Imperial" as in "Imperial Leather". Looks like a bar of soap with a lens 

Would no doubt appeal to the Chinese as it is red.

Saying that, it has been very nicely done


----------



## candc (Nov 26, 2013)

Smashing!

Problem is that even if you gave it to me I would not use it any more than my ae1-p which is never

I agree, 70d sensor, m mount, electronic viewfinder, I am getting all tingly just thinking about it!


----------



## Twostones (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd love to get a Canon 7D Mark 2 in this color. A black camera in the hot summer sun gets too hot fast. I'm sure the reason the larger Canon lenses are off white is to prevent malfunctions and other problems in the sunlight. Color adds spice to life. Black camera's are not always practicable if at all. I would settle for the off white camera matching the lens color too.


----------



## Larry (Nov 26, 2013)

Now for my regular exercise ( swimming against the tide ) :

Perhaps it is because I only recently escaped, but "white" makes me think of straitjackets, institutional corridors, orderlies and plain as can be appliances.

Cutesy colors make me think of the previously mentioned "Hello Kitty"/"Gangnam Style" consumer level.

IMO, black, with crisply engraved contrasting lettering/scales/etc., says "serious instrument".

Not least of my objections is the glaring-object-in-your-face I posted about before.

Damn this mud, …can't move my feet!

(P.S. - I'm not fond of pink pistol grips, either,.. WTF, grumble, mumble, …fade out with shaking jowls and frown.)


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 26, 2013)

A digital mirrorless with a similar design, would be a nice competitor to Leica M9. And would leave in shame Nikon DF. The photographic performance does not matter much for the target audience of such equipment, it is a small work of art (by chance) serves to photograph.


----------



## zim (Nov 26, 2013)

Ah the 'P' one of my fav designs I'd have one if only you could get them without curtain ripple, in black though not that daft white and red thing. The other one I'd love to have is the hassy xpan 2


----------



## kennephoto (Nov 26, 2013)

Larry said:


> Now for my regular exercise ( swimming against the tide ) :
> 
> Perhaps it is because I only recently escaped, but "white" makes me think of straitjackets, institutional corridors, orderlies and plain as can be appliances.
> 
> ...



Interesting take on colors! When I think about what you wrote I find that to be true in many applications! Thanks for making me think a bit today!


----------



## TAF (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful piece of kit.

I could see several possible paths. 70D sensor and an M mount. 70D sensor and an EF-S spaced mount. 5D3 sensor and an EF mount. Or 5D3 sensor and an original compatible with 50's era lenses (screw?) mount.

If the price were reasonable, I'd buy one. Especially with the 5D3/EF mount, or the 5D3 with the original screw mount.


----------



## ME (Nov 27, 2013)

Larry said:


> Now for my regular exercise ( swimming against the tide ) :
> 
> Perhaps it is because I only recently escaped, but "white" makes me think of straitjackets, institutional corridors, orderlies and plain as can be appliances.
> 
> ...



A pretty camera, but I also prefer black. Some chrome highlights against that black background might look nice. And some whitewall rotary controls? Hope they dont capture you, I guess?  :-\


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 29, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/this-is-the-way-a-white-camera-should-be-done/\"></glusone></div><div style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a href=\"https://twitter.com/share\" class=\"twitter-share-button\" data-count=\"vertical\" data-url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/this-is-the-way-a-white-camera-should-be-done/\">Tweet</a></div>
> <p><strong>Canon P Imperial Edition
> 
> 
> ...


Looks AWESOME!


----------

